# manawebrahmen ? Wie komm ich da ran ?



## McBandel (23. August 2008)

Zur herstellung von den magieerfüllten netherstoffballen brauch ich diesen manawebrahmen. wie komm ich da ran ?
mcbandel


----------



## Aeonflu-X (23. August 2008)

Der steht in Shattrath frag ne Wache!


----------



## McBandel (23. August 2008)

Das hab ich gemacht, ne wache gefragt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das muster hab ich auch, aber ich kann keine magieerfüllten ballen herstellen, weil mir der "manawebrahmen" fehlt. Und da weiß ich einfach nicht weiter. Kaufen kann ich den hier offensichtlich nicht, oder ?
mcbandel


----------



## Sammies (23. August 2008)

Der steht im Unteren Viertel genau da wo man sich auch Spezialisieren kann für Mond,-Schatten und Zauberstoff


----------



## McBandel (23. August 2008)

??? heißt das, daß ich nur an diesem webrahmen magieerfüllte netherstoffballen produzieren kann ?
mcbandel


----------



## quilosa (23. August 2008)

genau das heisst es 
die spezial-stoffe kann man ja auch nur an bestimmten orten herstellen.


----------



## Hellreaper (23. August 2008)

McBandel schrieb:


> Das hab ich gemacht, ne wache gefragt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/agree

aber schattenstoff zb kann man nur im shadowmoon valley am altar der schatten erstellen und hat einen cd


----------



## Sammies (23. August 2008)

Er hat aber nur nach nen Manawebrahmen gefragt und nicht nach Schattstoff :-P

BTT: Damit wäre dann ja alles geklärt


----------



## McBandel (23. August 2008)

jepp, alles geklärt.


----------



## vivaldi (23. August 2008)

McBandel schrieb:


> ??? heißt das, daß ich nur an diesem webrahmen magieerfüllte netherstoffballen produzieren kann ?
> mcbandel


wenn es noch aktuell für dich sein sollte:
der ManaWebrahmen steht in shattrath, im Unteren Viertel, cords 67/69
Er liegt auf der Erde und leuchtet rosa!!

Viel spaß noch


----------



## Dark Guardian (23. August 2008)

Gibt auch einen in Silbermond... beim Schneiderbedarf im Nordwesten vom Auktionshaus.


----------



## Albra (29. August 2008)

als allianzler extra wegen den ballen nach silbermond zu reisen wirdn bisschen happig ^^
gibts denn keinen in der exodar?


----------



## Dark Guardian (30. August 2008)

Albra schrieb:


> als allianzler extra wegen den ballen nach silbermond zu reisen wirdn bisschen happig ^^
> gibts denn keinen in der exodar?



Gibts bestimmt. Einfach mal ne Wache fragen... die Wachen in Silbermond können einem auch den Weg zum Manawebrahmen zeigen.


----------



## Bengue (30. August 2008)

Warum benutzt ihr Suchfunktion nicht? Statt 100x zufragen.


----------

